# Farmina available in chewy.



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

So get to ordering! But save some for the rest of us.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm excited to try this food as Ammy currently hates her Fromm. Why you guys like farmina so much?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been waiting so long to try this. Of course I JUST bought a bag of food. Debating if I want to put an order in anyway. Knowing my luck, if I wait they'll be out of stock then!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyndall54 said:


> I'm excited to try this food as Ammy currently hates her Fromm. Why you guys like farmina so much?


1. Quality control
2. Transparency 
3. Dehydrated meat vs. meal
4. Low ash content
5. Extremely palatable
6. Large kibble size 
7. No vegetable protein boosters

To name a few.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

PureMutt said:


> 1. Quality control
> 2. Transparency
> 3. Dehydrated meat vs. meal
> 4. Low ash content
> ...


^ Basically this. 

So excited! Have a bag on the way.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I take it this food is really new? it looks wonderful.

Wow the grain inclusive's price is pretty reasonable too! I would say the quality of the chicken grain inclusive is better between the two offered by Chewy--it has more meats.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Kayota said:


> I take it this food is really new? it looks wonderful.
> 
> Wow the grain inclusive's price is pretty reasonable too! I would say the quality of the chicken grain inclusive is better between the two offered by Chewy--it has more meats.


I looked at these last night. These are new foods for us but not for Europe. The Wild Cod with grain is 30% protein and 18% fat and has a ton of Cod in it and no chicken ingredients of any kind. So, the "meat" thing you mentioned just means it has more of the first two animal protein ingredients. The Chicken with grain has Chicken, Fish and Eggs.

The Cod looks like one hell of an LID food and they do disclose a lot of information. Italy also happens to be a very safe place for food ingredients, safer than the US actually.

I don't see any label tricks or splitting, no legumes, no canola oil. The two grains are very water soluble so they digest very easily. 

The company did filed a disclosure with TruthAboutPetFood and is on the Most Trusted List.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so excited...bought four small bags already. Two small bags of the chicken ancestral grain and two small bags of the cod ancestral grain. Can't wait!

Did everyone see the contest they are having on their Facebook page?

"Ok folks, we will have some fun on Sunday mornings in the month of April and May. At 12 Noon EDT, I will post one dog trivia question and one cat trivia question. The first person to guess right, wins a free bag of N&D. 

To play, you must "Like" Farmina USA before submitting your answer and you must email your answer to: [email protected].

I will announce the winners later in the day and arrange delivery of the winner's choice of food. Good Luck!!"


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

For those that are going to use it, report back please after a month or so.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I gave in and ordered a bag, even though I'm still getting through a bag of another food lol. Just couldn't resist since I've been waiting so long to try it. Plus my dog LOVED the sample.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm waiting on my samples  after so many rave reviews I'm thinking of trying out switching. I definitely can't afford the grain free for two 40-90lb dogs though lol. anyone have any thoughts on if the grain inclusive would be a better food than TOTW grain free that I'm feeding now? I don't know if either of mine do well or not on grains, they've always been on TOTW.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

jsca said:


> I'm waiting on my samples  after so many rave reviews I'm thinking of trying out switching. I definitely can't afford the grain free for two 40-90lb dogs though lol. anyone have any thoughts on if the grain inclusive would be a better food than TOTW grain free that I'm feeding now? I don't know if either of mine do well or not on grains, they've always been on TOTW.


Most dogs really have no problems with grains. Unless your dog is actually allergic to a specific grain or has an intolerance, I don't see how potatoes, peas, and lentils are any better than grains like oats, millet, etc.

Farmina's grain inclusive foods look much better than any of the TOTW formulas in my opinion. Considering 92% of the 30% protein is animal based. That means not much protein is coming from plants or even the added grains. Compare that with TOTW who doesn't disclose where the protein comes from, as far as I know.

I've been feeding my dog nothing but grain free foods for the past three years but I too am going with the grain inclusive foods as she did so good on the samples. I've only been feeding grain free only because I had it drilled in my head that grain free is best for some reason lol.

Anyway, even though Farmina seems to be a great high quality food, of course there's no guarantee your dogs will do good on it.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Just ordered the low grain cod to try. Nug has done fantastic on the Natural Balance LID but this looks promising too and much less plant matter. We shall see.

Unfortunately geebs is on low sodium food now and all their formulas range around .3 so she will not get to partake


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This bums me out so much.... This food isn't available in Canada and if it were, it'd probably cost 3 of my organs and both my feet (like every other food here).


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> This bums me out so much.... This food isn't available in Canada and if it were, it'd probably cost 3 of my organs and both my feet (like every other food here).



SO much this!! I love my Country, but damn, we get screwed out of all the good stuff! lol


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

how many of your pianos would it cost?



Little Wise Owl said:


> This bums me out so much.... This food isn't available in Canada and if it were,
> 
> >>>> it'd probably cost 3 of my organs <<<<
> 
> and both my feet (like every other food here).


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

doggiepop said:


> how many of your pianos would it cost?


A lot. A lot of pianos.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

We got ours!!!  Yay for next day delivery haha...


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Most dogs really have no problems with grains. Unless your dog is actually allergic to a specific grain or has an intolerance, I don't see how potatoes, peas, and lentils are any better than grains like oats, millet, etc.
> 
> Farmina's grain inclusive foods look much better than any of the TOTW formulas in my opinion. Considering 92% of the 30% protein is animal based. That means not much protein is coming from plants or even the added grains. Compare that with TOTW who doesn't disclose where the protein comes from, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


This is so true. In reality, grains are among the least likely to cause an allergy compared to things like beef, chicken, eggs and even lamb.

I have to agree these look like really solid foods, simple but lots of animal protein and things like FOS, MOS and inulin. Low mineral content even with high amounts of animal protein. Ash is low starting at 6.80% and not getting much higher even with the high protein grain free foods. 20% grains in total in the grain inclusive foods is really quite low. Some grain free foods are as much as 40% carbohydrate from other ingredients.

I also like this company's approach to vitamins, this company uses a liquid vitamin applied at the end in a vacuum so the vitamin is not exposed to heat like every other food. Hi tech stuff.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

meggels said:


> We got ours!!!  Yay for next day delivery haha...


How???? I'm pretty sure I was the first to order. Did you pay extra for faster shipping??


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

PureMutt said:


> How???? I'm pretty sure I was the first to order. Did you pay extra for faster shipping??


I ordered it pretty darn fast after it was uploaded lol. My shipments from chewy are usually delivered next day...sometimes they take two days...but they are very fast


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> How???? I'm pretty sure I was the first to order. Did you pay extra for faster shipping??





meggels said:


> I ordered it pretty darn fast after it was uploaded lol. My shipments from chewy are usually delivered next day...sometimes they take two days...but they are very fast


Do you love super close to their warehouse? Mine take a week .


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Kyndall54 said:


> Do you love super close to their warehouse? Mine take a week .


I live in California and it also always takes a week to get my packages. Chewy ships from Pennsylvania though which is all the way across the country from me so it's understandable


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I always order on Sunday night and I always get my Chewy packages on Thursday. Not bad for a heavy parcel halfway across the country, I think. Whenever I order from Drs Foster & Smith, I get it the next day (provided I order in the morning of course). But they're in Wisconsin so that's about right.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Chewy is super fast for me too. I'm in MD and have ordered before on, say, Sunday at 11pm and received it Tuesday before noon. It has never taken longer than 2 days for me.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Speaking of! Yay the package is here. He just ate 1/4 cup of Farmina for 'breakfast'!


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Willowy said:


> I always order on Sunday night and I always get my Chewy packages on Thursday. Not bad for a heavy parcel halfway across the country, I think. Whenever I order from Drs Foster & Smith, I get it the next day (provided I order in the morning of course). But they're in Wisconsin so that's about right.


The Facebook Page says the foods will be available in South Dakota from a Distributor in Minneapolis called Solid Gold Northland.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyndall54 said:


> Do you love super close to their warehouse? Mine take a week .


I live in CT...the packages come from NJ or PA


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BennySimpson said:


> The Facebook Page says the foods will be available in South Dakota from a Distributor in Minneapolis called Solid Gold Northland.


Well, that's interesting. I wonder which stores will get it. I never thought of getting it locally. There is a boutique-y place in Sioux Falls that probably will carry it.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Well, that's interesting. I wonder which stores will get it. I never thought of getting it locally. There is a boutique-y place in Sioux Falls that probably will carry it.


How interesting that a brand from Italy just rolling out finds its way to North & South Dakota early on.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm rather surprised by it myself. The dog food selection in most local stores is terrible, and high-end brands don't seem to sell well. But everything we get is distributed out of Minneapolis so maybe that's why.

Oh, and I've had this problem before---just because a distributor has it, doesn't mean the store carries it on a regular basis. But they can special-order so there's that at least.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Anybody else get their Farmina?


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay! I just won second place on their first trivia contest, scored myself two 5.5lb bags


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Have been feeding the low grain cod for about a week now. No complaints on dogs part, obviously labs will eat anything. The only thing I really don't like is the size of the kibbles, they're pretty big and round making it hard to use his food dispensing toys. I like the flat kibble shape better.

I have noticed more eye goop but the pollen is awful right now so that probably has more to do with it.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

I see on there web sites they have a Lamb and blueberry I would like that to try that but I do not see that on the chewy site. I am fearful my bichon is allergic to chicken and try to avoid it. He in lamb right now. He seems less itchy however the allergies are bad here in Pa. right now.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Benjismom said:


> I see on there web sites they have a Lamb and blueberry I would like that to try that but I do not see that on the chewy site. I am fearful my bichon is allergic to chicken and try to avoid it. He in lamb right now. He seems less itchy however the allergies are bad here in Pa. right now.


According to Farmina, Chewy will have the Lamb hopefully sometime in May.

Just want to point out, their Cod and Ancestral Grain food is 100% chicken free! The Lamb does have some chicken fat but that _usually_ isn't a problem for dogs allergic to chicken.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Going to get samples first before switching to it, but I'm sure Bella will love it she likes anything you toss to her. hehe

Still I figure I'd try sample before going for it. It does look good. Plan to try the herring and then boar.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Mariotloveschris, thanks I did not know that about the lamb and blueberry that is contained chicken fat. How does one find the fat content protein on chewy site? I do not see it listed on there page for Farmina.

Also how do you get samples? It is wise to get samples although long term it won't tell to much but at least to see if he liked it.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Benjismom said:


> Mariotloveschris, thanks I did not know that about the lamb and blueberry that is contained chicken fat. How does one find the fat content protein on chewy site? I do not see it listed on there page for Farmina.
> 
> Also how do you get samples? It is wise to get samples although long term it won't tell to much but at least to see if he liked it.


You mean how much protein comes from the chicken fat? Ask them! They pretty much will answer any and every question you have. They answer fastest on Facebook but if you don't have one you can go to the USA Farmina website and send them a message through the information tab. You can also ask for samples in your message or on Facebook.

If you were asking how do you know what kind of fat they use in each formula, it's in the ingredient lists on the Farmina website. Click on the formula you are interested in and it will give you the full ingredient list.

Hope that helps!

Here's the link to send them a message if you don't have Facebook http://usa.farmina.com/?q=contact


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Ok--I mean on the bag it should tell you for each individual bag. All bags have it and most web sites will show you that I am surprised I cannot find it on Chewy. 
Protein 24%
Crude fat 12%

All bags show this someplace. I have him on a low fat diet, at 7% on Annamaet so I am concerned about the fat content. Thanks.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Benjismom said:


> Ok--I mean on the bag it should tell you for each individual bag. All bags have it and most web sites will show you that I am surprised I cannot find it on Chewy.
> Protein 24%
> Crude fat 12%
> 
> All bags show this someplace. I have him on a low fat diet, at 7% on Annamaet so I am concerned about the fat content. Thanks.


You can find all of this information on Farmina's website. I'll post the links for you anyway

http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/chicken-ancestral-grain-recipe-adult
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/grass‐fed-lamb-ancestral-grain-recipe
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/nd-ancestral-dog-codfish-orange-31

These are the links to the Grain Inclusive recipes on Farmina's website. It will tell you fat, protein, ingredients, etc. If you want to see the grain free formulas click on the products tab at the top of the website. If you still can't find the grain free formula information I'll post those links for you too


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Thank-you. Yes that is it--they are all 18% and I am feeding 7% right now. A bit to high for me I am afraid. But thanks it looks like fabulous food.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Why are you feeding a low fat food if you don't mind me asking? Is it for weight loss? Just wondering because my dog needs to lose weight and she's actually having great success on the Farmina mixed with wet food, despite the higher fat.

Annamaet is a great food though! It's one of the few brands I really like and have a lot of trust in. So if that's working for you I'd stick with it for now.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Yes it is because he was over 20 and now he is 18. They would like to see 17 but I will take the 18 pounds. He is Bichon Frise. He is not the tiny kind to begin with he was 10 when we got him at 4 months.

What wet food do you feed your dog mixed with Farmina? Do they make a wet food? He itches a lot and I am afraid it is because of the low fat not sure. He has one little hot spot not real bad, but I think it is because of chicken that is why I was thinking of switching. His low fat is chicken, duck and herring it is 3 proteins. Prior to Annamaet he was on Natures Variety Duck. It was very high in fat and that is how he gained so much weight.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Right now I'm using Hound & Gatos canned food. They have a bunch if single proteins and they are 98% meat. I'm currently using the rabbit since it has the least amount of calories and a moderate amount of fat. The reason I use the wet food is because she can eat more of it for a small amount of calories. So it really helps her feel full. I also think the lower carbs probably helps with weight loss. Unfortunately, Farmina doesn't make wet food. I wish they did, it would probably be really good.

My girl is now 8 pounds 4 ounces and should be somewhere around 7 pounds 12 ounces. She used to be 11 pounds!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Great point about the wet food being heavier and making them feel full. I have purchased several Earthborn wet food containers. A bit pricy but for a small dog it is more affordable. They run over $2.00 per container but they are awesome. The container itself is of high quality and make great containers for leftovers and wash them in the DW. I think I might be paying for the containers LOL. Any rate he loves that food, they have a great duck meal and the food is not compressed like canned wet food often is. When changing sometimes he throws up but he has never on this Earthborn. It serves as a great topper.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got our first bag for Farmina low grain, Cod formula from Chewy. Ryker is super picky when it comes to kibble. This is the first kibble that he eats immediately after I put it down! I love the large kibble size as well. Still integrating it so not sure how it will effect his poos.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I just ordered the Wild Cod and Ancestral Low-Grain too! I'm thinking that Charlie may have a chicken allergy so I figured I'd see how he does on the chicken free. I also wanted to try the larger size kibble since his TOTW and FROMM kibble slips right out of his Kong Genius toy (thanks to recommendations on the forum!).

Throughout his first year this is what we've tried:
Blue Buffalo - he was eating this at the rescue so I kept him on it when we brought him home. He did very poorly on the food, vomiting, loose stools, lots of eye gunk, itchy skin... obviously decided to switch!
Dr. Tims - No more vomiting/diarrhea/eye gunk, but he was still very itchy. They only have a chicken option 
TOTW Pacific Stream - He did great on this food, although stool size increased.
Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato - No complaints
TOTW High Prairie (contains chicken meal) - Itchy face with a hotspot on his inner thigh.

My observations could be total coincidence, but I figured I'd try to avoid chicken for now and see if he improves on Farmina.

@Rescued - you mentioned increased eye goop, if you happen to see this post did it seem to be seasonal allergies or did you determine it was from the food?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

A&W said:


> This food goes a long way, it is on the rich side so feed less of it. 30% minimum protein and 18% minimum fat are rich and they probably test higher, be stingy.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My Ginger is doing great on the gf boar. For those just starting, report back!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok so far it has made poops too soft and they are farting a lot. I tried feeding less and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Should I give it more time?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jade, how long has it been? Which flavor are you feeding? Gf or grain inclusive?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Jade, how long has it been? Which flavor are you feeding? Gf or grain inclusive?


 It's only been a week. I'm feeding the low grain Cod formula.


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks like my guy isn't doing to well on it. He's been itching and we just learned his mystery allergy is to chicken eggs. Unfortunately all of their formulas are chicken egg inclusive. I'm kinda bummed since I wanted to add this food to Juu's rotation.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Babael said:


> It looks like my guy isn't doing to well on it. He's been itching and we just learned his mystery allergy is to chicken eggs. Unfortunately all of their formulas are chicken egg inclusive. I'm kinda bummed since I wanted to add this food to Juu's rotation.


You can try Annamaet Option, I don't believe it has any chicken products in it. I was going to try Farmina just to have another food available but they don't have the flavors in 5 lb bags anymore. I feed Zoey Annamaet Extra and she is doing well on it but that is chicken based.


----------

